# General Business Category > Business Online Forum >  Looking for South-African Mobile Campaigns

## divanbower

Hi boys and girls! 

I am hoping one or more of you could point me in the right direction.

I am on the hunt for South-African mobile campaigns to run to the opt-in users I am currently monetizing. If you have a HOT converrting campaign or simply looking to launch a new campaign for your brand or product please give me a shout! 

Cheers,
Divan

----------


## adrianh

Ok, I get that you are opting users in to do something or the other on their cellphones but please explain in real simple terms (us old people are very slow you know) what this lot means:




> I am currently monetizing.





> HOT converrting campaign


What planet did you hear these phrases?

----------

Nickolai Naydenov (04-May-12)

----------


## divanbower

Hi! 

Data monetization is a rather well used terms, especially among US/EU and UK data holders and e-mailers and broadcasters. For instance, if you have a mobile campaign that needs traffic, I will use my data to send to your campaign (be it an email campaign or mobile marketing campaign).

The data is collected with the primary purpose to market to thus being "monetized". 

A "HOT Converting" campaign or offer is referring to a email/ mobile/ affiliate campaign which actually has been tweaked to an extent of the campaign being such nature and state or popularity that when it falls in-front of users (consumers) it will actually convert from click to sale or click to action. 

As a data manager and marketeer I will not pick up any old campaign and hope for the best, if the network or advertiser has been running a campaign for a period, I would like to conversion stats. If it is a new campaign however, there is another element of business at hand to which would be discussed with the merchant/ client. 

If there are possible synergies for us to work together please let me know. If you have any questions, feel free to reach out to me. 

All the best,
Divan  








> Ok, I get that you are opting users in to do something or the other on their cellphones but please explain in real simple terms (us old people are very slow you know) what this lot means:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What planet did you hear these phrases?

----------


## divanbower

Hi Adrian! 

Not sure if my previous post was submitted or not... Never the less, here they are again... 

Data Monetization is a term used by data owners and managers (email marketeers/ mobile marketeers/ call centers)  around the world (UK,EU and USA) - the data is collected with a primary purpose to be re-marketed to thus not sitting around getting stale but being monetized. Making the data work for you, creating a revenue stream from your data. 


"Hot converting offer" - is simply a campaign that has been proven track record to convert on either a wide demographic selection or a specified demographic selection. Although I am looking for campaigns that are proven to convert, if there are advertisers or merchants who wish to add to their advertising a Mobile Campaign I am more than happy to discuss the creation and implementation and of course cost involved.

I am also looking to talk to affiliates who currently work with the two networks present in SA (I say two as the others do not seem to hold candle when if practice and if they practice)

If you have any questions or would simply like to have a chat on the current state of South-Africa's online business and Affiliate industry, feel free to give me a shout.

All the best,
Divan

----------


## Mike C

> I am on the hunt for South-African mobile campaigns to run to the opt-in users I am currently monetizing. If you have a HOT converrting campaign or simply looking to launch a new campaign for your brand or product please give me a shout!


 :Confused:

----------

Nickolai Naydenov (04-May-12)

----------


## adrianh

> The data is collected with the primary purpose to market to thus being "monetized".


Ok, so you sell the data...




> "Hot converting offer" - is simply a campaign that has been proven track record to convert on either a wide demographic selection or a specified demographic selection.


Ok, so this is an ad that works....

*So am I right in thinking that you are a marketer fluent in Flatulent Gobbledygook?* :Chair:

----------


## divanbower

I do not sell data no... but good guess. 

See if I sell the data, that means I only get a one-off return. To monetize it means I get a more than a once return (a revenue stream). By having the infrastructure and sending platforms along with the know how I actually take that campaign and or "ad" as you call it and send it to my data with a very pretty looking creative and call to action, conversion takes place and "ey presto", I get paid.

A hot converting offer is indeed an ad that works....  :Wink: 


So tell me mate, what is that you do? Do you have any knowledge or experience in email marketing or mobile marketing?

----------


## adrianh

Nah, I'm way too doff to understand the jargon.

I'm just pulling your chain :-)

----------


## divanbower

Nobody is too dof man!  :Smile:  

Hey, if you are free next week I would be most interested in talking to you on the phone, perhaps we can learn something from each other or even engage on some profitable ventures and relationships within the online channel. I am currently spending time in South-Africa researching the online market, the approach, the online community, how business interact online and of course looking for investment and business opportunities. 

If anybody else would like to have a chat with me, I am very interested in hearing from anybody who deal with affiliate marketing and online lead generation and e-commerce.

----------


## Dave A

> By having the infrastructure and sending platforms along with the know how I actually take that campaign and or "ad" as you call it and send it to my data


Would "data" mean "list" in this case?

----------


## Citizen X

I'm envious of all you IT guys out there. I'm an end user when it comes to pc's and mobiles...

----------


## adrianh

This lot has nothing to do with IT, it is all just marketing schplurb. I'll tell you another thing, I will NEVER get involved with anything that is sold in GobbledyGook. If it can't be explained in layman's terms then there is something fundamentally wrong. I need to be able to pick it apart and lay it out on a table like a piece of machinery so that I can look at the parts and understand how they fit together (maybe this is why I never became a Brain Surgeon - a bit tough to take all the bits apart and lay them out)

----------


## divanbower

Dave, date is indeed lists.  :Wink: 

Adrian... Don't refer to my bussiness or practice as fruadulant because you have no knowledge of it... Frankly its just plain ignorant. 

As I said, if you want to learn and actually see what complience I work with and what technology I use to esure my clients are served with 100% satisfaction. Call me. I have driven millions of pounds of international online business in the past 10 years... If playing around back with links and seo and search terms, I think you should take a seat because class is about to start. 

In the next few months South-Africa is going to see huge changes in online marketing...

----------


## adrianh

> Adrian... Don't refer to my bussiness or practice as fruadulant because you have no knowledge of it... Frankly its just plain ignorant.


Say what, let me check...oh no, I didn't use the word *fruadulant*  

So I take it then that you say that speaking in Gobblydygook is *fraudulent*   ...don't you think you just shot yourself in to foot. :Slap: 

You need to get something through your head very very quickly, I am within my rights to express my views from my experice. If you don't like my views then this is what I have to say to you *TOUGH*




> If playing around back with links and seo and search terms, I think you should take a seat because class is about to start.


Where's *Norri* now, I'm sure he'll just looooove to attend class. :Whistling:

----------


## Citizen X

Hi Divan,
I'm at an immediate disadvantage becuase I'm not really technically or It predisposed. I'm willing to learn however. Could you please just explain the monetizing aspect again. I'm beginning to understand what you talking about now. The monetizing ,, does this have the same practical effect such such music rolayties?

----------


## adrianh

So Divan, I take it you are based in the UK

http://www.dailydealmedia.com/forum/topic.php?id=782

...and you represent this lot who are based in the US

http://orangestarinc.com/

----------


## divanbower

Hi Adrian,

To be honest with you.... your opinion means nothing. To have an "opinion", one actually needs substance and frankly I think you just feel rather defeated by the fact that you know absolutely nothing about online marketing. Maybe you should stop talking nonsense... and I would gladly give your opinion a "look". 

....and I do not see how "I shot myself in the foot" - since I came on to this forum you have tried to imply that I am dodgy... now go make real use of your computer and stop wasting my time.  :Smile:  

Oh, good work on your "research"... I am mainly based in the UK, but I bounce back and forth to the USA, Australia and SA as I do media buys (it's what Media Buyers do) for a host of products and clients. Originally I am from Joburg, born and raised here.  :Wink:  If you want more info on me... see my linked in profile or facebook. http://uk.linkedin.com/in/divanbower

I am sorry I did not do a back ground check or research on you, if you were of value to me I may have done so but it's clear you simply have no idea what you are talking about. 

Are you ever going to answer me or enlighten me as to what it is you do? 

If you are really interested in online marketing/ affiliate marketing and making money... why dont you start here so you would not feel so inferior when I post about things you know nothing of.  :Smile:  http://www.affiliatewiz.com/Affiliat...g_glossary.asp (this is a start)

----------


## adrianh

Oh well, considering that you do not already know what I do and you have already decided that:




> To be honest with you.... your opinion means nothing. To have an "opinion", one actually needs substance and frankly I think you just feel rather defeated by the fact that you know absolutely nothing about online marketing. Maybe you should stop talking nonsense... and I would gladly give your opinion a "look".


So now here is a question: Do all affiliate marketers use such language or is it it a minority?

so what I do is moot.

Be that as it may, I wil *NEVER EVER* deal with anybody, or any business who markets using *Gobbledygook* and who are unable to explain what they do in *simple terms*.




> If you are really interested in online marketing/ affiliate marketing and making money... why dont you start here so you would not feel so inferior when I post about things you know nothing of.  http://www.affiliatewiz.com/Affiliat...g_glossary.asp (this is a start)


*Wow, so do I take it that insulting the public is also a character trait of affiliate marketers.*

I am absolutely amazed at the the *arrogance* in your posts. Is this the way you generally sell your services? *You don't know me from a bar of soap, nor do you know any other the others that subscribe to this list, yet you take it upon yourself to insult me publicly, and you still have the audacity to believe that people should use your services.*

_You need to realize that people do business with people and I for one will not do business with an arrogant insulting young man._

----------


## Citizen X

Divan,
For the sake of brevity could you please be so kind as to explain: what service do you offer? How much does your service cost? Who is your target market? If a small business approaches you for your service what is it very specifically that you are selling? Can you post a practical example of how the finished product looks? Can you post any pictures etc...

----------


## divanbower

Adrian... 

This "gobbledygook" you keep going on about.... please point it out... if you want a breakdown of anything I do... just ask buddy, I work completely transparent. 

Oh and stand alone fella, I did not insult the "public" or you for that matter... my post was directly aimed at YOU and your arrogant posts. Perhaps your hostile approach from the start was a mistake... so if you want to talk about arrogance, please go swim in your own. 

But seriously, I have no time for you. Like I said, go look at what I do and do yourself a favor, before you come with your narrow minded posts about "gobbledygook"... ask or search the terms because you are making a fool of yourself, and you are not doing so by being uneducated but you are doing so by being a bombastic and clearly very insecure individual. IT's your "bad" for the way you approached me, I am too long in the tooth to be bothered with this nonsense. 

I am here for serious business, not to stroke your ego... or take your bombastic remarks. 

Again, unless you are serious about business and have any kind of passion for the South-African online industry... I do not particularly want to hear from you or converse with you on any matter. 

I tried to reach out to you from your first arrogant reply and I kept it rather friendly.... I am more than happy to talk to you over the phone but you keep hiding. I wonder why? Are you to proud to admit that you know nothing about what I do as a professional? 

Give it a rest mate, I'm not going to entertain your nonsense.

----------


## Citizen X

Divan,
In an effort for me to really understand what it is that you are offering, I again ask you the following please?
For the sake of brevity could you please be so kind as to explain: what service do you offer? How much does your service cost? Who is your target market? If a small business approaches you for your service what is it very specifically that you are selling? Can you post a practical example of how the finished product looks? Can you post any pictures etc...

----------


## adrianh

Ok then, please explain in laymans terms what it is you sell and to whom without using any jargon.

----------


## adrianh

> But seriously, I have no time for you. Like I said, go look at what I do and do yourself a favor, before you come with your narrow minded posts about "gobbledygook"... ask or search the terms because you are making a fool of yourself, and you are not doing so by being uneducated but you are doing so by being a bombastic and clearly very insecure individual. IT's your "bad" for the way you approached me, I am too long in the tooth to be bothered with this nonsense. 
> 
> I am here for serious business, not to stroke your ego... or take your bombastic remarks.


And this is how you treat your possible clients - wow, well done, I am sure that anybody planning to use your services would love to read this.

I ain't giving nothing a rest until you explain to us in laymans terms without using jargon what it is that you are trying to sell.

----------


## Norri

Hi Divan,

If you find any mobile campaigns for Saffers that convert well, please let me know as well! I have a mobile site that gets a decent chunk of traffic every day that I used to monetise quite nicely with AdSense but they've since banned that site and finding something else to monetise it with has been a VERY fruitless exercise. My requests to www.offerforge.com to help have resulted in nothing as well. It seems there aren't that many mobile campaigns in SA that can easily be chucked on a mobile site.

*As for the education bit...*

Monetise: To make money from. If you have a website on gardening, and you stick ads on it, it could be said that you are monetising your website with ads. There are many ways to monetise things and many things you can be said to monetise. You can monetise an email list by sending them affiliate offers, you can monetise website traffic by showing those website visitors ads, you can monetise your garden by sticking an ad in it.

Campaign: An effort to promote something. Like an ad campaign offline.

High-converting: It "converts" at a high rate. Converts what? Almost anything. You can convert website visitors into email subscribers, email subscribers into leads, leads into meetings, meetings into sales. All "high-converting" means is that, as mentioned already in this thread, that the ad (or system) works well.

So, essentially, in Divan's original post, he's saying he has a mobile property (most likely a mobile website) that he can send your MOBILE promotion to and make some money for you (sales) and him (commissions). This is all very common in offline business as well as online. Online just uses a lot of different terminology that, if you're an internet marketer, like Divan and I are, you should get to grips with.

(If you're happy making your money offline, then no, you don't need to know this stuff but I still feel it would help as online advertising that leads to offline sales is quite affordable and usually rather effective when compared to offline advertising. This is also getting truer and truer by the month as more and more SA people get on the 'net.)

I'm quite happy to answer other questions as I think this sort of knowledge SHOULD become common-knowledge for the people on this forum (and anyone who runs a business who is comfortable with computers) as it has the POTENTIAL to make or save you money in marketing.

----------

Citizen X (07-May-12), Mike C (07-May-12), Petrichor (07-May-12)

----------


## divanbower

In regards to this particular post.... 

I offer mobile marketing. I have a database (list) of South-African consumers (growing day by day) which we market your services and products to on a cost per performance basis. Meaning, unless I drive legit sales/leads to your business I will not charge you for it. Our users (consumers) are profiled, and we are able to target your preferred demographic audience, meaning your services are advertised to the right people and provide you with NEW customers. Upon delivering a sale or a lead (conversion takes place) meaning you then pay - cost of each sale is determined by you the client (be it viable and offering a return on my investment we would agree on a % of a sale or set cost of a lead)  

If your business already makes use of mobile marketing, we simply take creative assets from your current campaign and market it to our list of consumers. If you do not have a running mobile campaign, we sit down with you, establish your objectives and formulate a campaign based on your needs, be it sales or simple lead generation. 

You may also have a database of consumers who are opted in for further advertising but you do not have technology or resources to market to those users (customers) you may have captured. In this case, we offer a retention campaign by re-targeting past customers in coming back to your services or products. This service is offered on a 50/50 revenue split. The reason for this is to 1. We are making money for you from your old data and current data. 2. We carry the cost of sending (SMS/Email)

Please note that mobile marketing is referring to SMS/TXT Marketing, Display Advertising and "In-app" Advertising on mobile handsets. 

To explain "In-App" advertising - users of smartphone i.e Iphone/BlackBerry/Android etc... will be using certain applications - we are able to market services and products related to whatever the application may offer the user. To a degree contextual but much more targeted to each user. 

Other services I offer include. 

Email marketing (Both as an affiliate and list manager) 
Affiliate management & development (SEO,PPC, E-mail, Display And Contextual Affiliates )
Daily Deal Management (Group Buying i.e. Groupon)
Campaign building, management and optimization of online campaigns. 

If you PM me your email address, I would be more than happy to send you further details on services you may require or any other details you may want to look at i.e creative and examples of advert display for email/mobile and other mediums.

----------


## Citizen X

Good Afternoon Norri, Many thanks indeed, I now actually understand what this is about! I'm definately going to 'get to grips with it.' My predicament as such is simply this, the last time I used Pastel, excel and powerpoint was in 2005! I'm also not technically predisposed but do hold you guys in high regard. Yes, if a concept like this can realyy help you in rands and cents, then why not?

----------


## Citizen X

Divan, I now understand fully what service  it is that you offer. Thank you!

----------


## divanbower

Norri, thank you for that post... perhaps I am approaching this with too little patience and more exception from the online community of South-Africa to which I will have to adjust and share my own knowledge.

So you know, as I come across clients with mobile campaigns I would be more than happy to share and connect you directly with the client. 




> So, essentially, in Divan's original post, he's saying he has a mobile property (most likely a mobile website) that he can send your MOBILE promotion to and make some money for you (sales) and him (commissions). This is all very common in offline business as well as online. Online just uses a lot of different terminology that, if you're an internet marketer, like Divan and I are, you should get to grips with.


Just to clarify this for you guys... we do have mobile properties indeed but currently not in SA. Our users (consumers) are are simply prompted with either a SMS with a call to action (either a link to follow to the clients website or a number to call) or display ads on mobile sites and "In-Application" advertising directing users to the clients serives or products. If the client does not have a mobile site we are able to provide transformation at a cost.

----------


## adrianh

Are In-Application ads those ads those are streamed into free Android apps?

----------


## Citizen X

Divan, it's live and let live, not 'live and let die!' I've said before, there are genuinely good and bona fide people on TFSA, they just don't want to be taken for a ride, conned or scammed. If you do have a bona fide service to offer, then there's no reason why you should not succeed. I wish you and your business every success...

----------


## divanbower

Vanash, I am sure TFSA has impeccable business members and you are very right... live and let live. Thank you for your well wishes, I wish the very best in what you do mate. 

Adrian, you are spot on in regards to In-App Advertising. We also have ad-space in paid app's and these are generally contextually targeted.

----------


## adrianh

Ok, now how do I do the following; I've developed a little Android app that I think people would use worldwide. Its nothing special, its just a little tool that one would use if you are a scale modeller. I can't see myself making serious money from selling the app or using it as an advertising platform, but then every bit helps. How would I benefit from allowing people to do In-App contextual advertising within my application.

----------


## Citizen X

This thread has been very informative. I found myself in a situation where I didn't have the faintest idea of anything that was been discussed. All these posts later and I'm left with some knowledge..again I envy all you techical/IT/Internet specialists out there...

----------


## divanbower

The only benefit would come from charging for contextual (CTX) ad-space in the app, if it is for scale models, I would suggest to approach online scale model shops directly (find the biggest and most popular) in every country you plan on releasing the application and also make sure you are able to geo-target to ensure you send the SA users to a SA site and US users to a US site. With these kind of sales you would generally only be able to gain a percentage of the sale, you could push the merchant for a CPV or a CPC and have a flat rate for every customer you push to their site meaning you will earn regardless of the visitor buying merchandise or not. This of course depends how involved with the sales process you want to get but I imagine you do not want to carry the burden of "sales" as you already work hard enough in driving those app-users to the merchant sites. 

Personally I would also release a part of the app (Demo) for free and offer full *paid version. A lot of app-developers tend to follow this principal.

----------

